# SeedBox and Hosting?



## balakrish (Apr 30, 2012)

Hi friend!
            I want the following details.
Best SeedBox provider in India or Abroad(but the service should be available in India)
Can I host a site in a seed box?
Who is the best in shared web hosting?
What is the best hosting plan and provider for a site which downloads tons of content from the internet?
Thank you.
Bala Krish


----------

